# Agent Knopf



## v2 (Feb 13, 2010)

Archival research is like mining for gold or precious stones: long shifts sifting tons of material in the hope that one or two nuggets of historical importance will be unearthed....

full story: Uncovered documents reveal spy who fed information on Hitler’s secrets - Times Online


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 13, 2010)

WOW!! What a find!! Thanks for sharing V2!! Most excellent sir!!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 16, 2010)

Your link didn't work for me V2.

I found this one though.
Uncovered documents reveal spy who fed information on Hitler’s secrets - Times Online

Interesting reading.


Wheels


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 16, 2010)

Very cool! I'd love to know who.


----------



## diddyriddick (Feb 16, 2010)

Very cool! Thanks for the heads up, V!


----------



## Messy1 (Feb 24, 2010)

Fascinating how many new facts and stories keep coming out 60 years after the war ended.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 25, 2010)

The links including mine were broken. 
Here's a new link to the story but I am quoting it in it's entirety to avoid this problem again.
Uncovered documents reveal spy who fed information on Hitler's secrets - Times Online



Ben Macintyre @ Times Online said:


> Uncovered documents reveal spy who fed information on Hitler's secrets - Times Online
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wheels


----------

